# 1998 Kiefer built golden eagle vs. 2006 trailers USA 2 horse bumper pull



## madcbal (Nov 14, 2021)

Kiefer pros: slant load (my horse has losing issues), great condition, barn kept its whole life.
Trailers USA pros: ramp, newer, lighter, looks really nice.

I’ll get photos of both together and add to post soon, but I am looking for help picking between the two! Both are at a good price.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kiefer any day, any way. Kiefer has an incredible reputation and track record, never heard of Trailers USA and have no idea of their track record. If I saw both in my local paper, I'd go see the Kiefer and probably not bother with the other one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a Keifer at one point probably the most heavily built trailer I've owned. It wasn't going to crumple up like a beer can in a wreck. But because of that it was like pulling a lead sled.


----------



## madcbal (Nov 14, 2021)

Got it! Thank you guys!!! And yes, the Kiefer is heavier but I’m more comfortable with that trade off because of the safety.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I'd go with the Keifer as well. It's a slant load, which I will take any day over a straight load.


----------



## madcbal (Nov 14, 2021)

Agree, my horse has issues with straight loading due to past trauma. (Colic emergency) so I think he will prefer the slant


----------

